# CM Punk Interview of Doom..



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*From reading just what you posted, didn't he know that about her going in? And if not, how could he not have? *


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> Best interview ever.
> 
> “I just ended a relationship. It pisses me off to watch someone you love and admire become a complete douchebag”
> 
> ...


50 minutes? Hot damn!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's from the same people who brought you the controversial Orton interview where he called Kelly a sluu. I've listened to half of it so far, awesome interview. Worth a listen to everyone.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Can you recap it for people who dont feel like listening to an hour interview?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll never watch Aladdin the same way ever again. :lmao


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

What point did he say anything about beth? Time wise


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

About to go to sleep (no pun intended) so I'll save the hour for tomorrow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lisaharrod said:


> What point did he say anything about beth? Time wise


15-16 minutes in.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'll never watch Aladdin the same way ever again. :lmao


:lmao "I look up and 'Oh.. Aladdin.'"


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Loved the UFC part, Punk is a smart dude


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

The telling people to "shut up" part was so funny, Punk definitely trolling / letting them go with it...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

nice to hear confirmation that hes trying to get the spinner belt to be put out of commission


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good to hear him admit he's an atheist considering it was obvious when he told Teddy Hart, "There is no God and that cage wasn't 30 feet".

I guess Beth is one of those women that need a bf just to have one. I wonder what she did in terms of playing games.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This people really don't like The Miz.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

EuropaEndlos said:


> The telling people to "shut up" part was so funny, Punk definitely trolling / letting them go with it...


"I'm going to give you a suplex."
"No, shut up."

Had me rolling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> nice to hear confirmation that hes trying to get the spinner belt to be put out of commission


*Cena wants to get rid of it as well. I hate that belt so hopefully he and Punk can finally convince to get rid of it.*


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

This guy is fucking funny and its so hard to believe that he's a babyface. No hating, but I wonder why children look up to him or Orton they just have the natural heel prick aura to them.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

fuck he's amazing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk also said he wished the Miz acted tougher and worked on his mean face. He said Del Rio was rough in the ring and that he can come from anywhere.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "I'm going to give you a suplex."
> "No, shut up."
> 
> Had me rolling.


Yeah, it was pretty funny.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

What a retarded poor excuse for a radio show. If these guys can make a business, I should be able to master space travel in about 6 days from now


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

rockymark94 said:


> This guy is fucking funny and its so hard to believe that he's a babyface. No hating, but I wonder why children look up to him or Orton they just have the natural heel prick aura to them.


has alot to do with how theyre booked. Almost any time you book a guy (punk) to take on an authority (Big Johnny), the guy taking on the authority becomes the face.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this is really awesome


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty interesting that he and Orton never used to get along at all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

this might seem stupid but what do I click on for the punk interview


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> this might seem stupid but what do I click on for the punk interview


*It's explained in the opening post.*


----------



## kurt15 (Jul 3, 2011)

i love cm punk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's explained in the opening post.*


Ok sorry thank you


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

MVP losing his virginity at the age of four, what the fuck. :lmao


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Beth to be future endeavored.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

50 minutes of Punk talking?

AW HELL YA.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Punk also said he wished the Miz acted tougher and worked on his mean face. He said Del Rio was rough in the ring and that he can come from anywhere.


CM Punk never has anything good to say about The Miz. EVER. In fact, he has tried to bury The Miz multiple times since getting his comeback push, and of all the people Punk has talked negatively about since winning the WWE Championship, Miz's name comes up the most. For someone who says Randy Orton is the only guy he USED to not get along with, he comes across as someone who CURRENTLY has a big problem with one of his frequent co-workers.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

We need a photograph of him doing the Heisman in the marathon.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Explains beth recent burial by the likes of Alicia Fox.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It'd be interesting if Punk's relationship with Beth Phoenix is the reason she won the Divas title, and their break-up is the reason she's where she is right now.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

it was good but the orton one was fucking hilarious cause he just went all out lol


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Good to hear him admit he's an atheist considering it was obvious when he told Teddy Hart, "There is no God and that cage wasn't 30 feet".
> 
> I guess Beth is one of those women that need a bf just to have one. I wonder what she did in terms of playing games.


He neve rmentioned her name actually which was a bit odd. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Cena wants to get rid of it as well. I hate that belt so hopefully he and Punk can finally convince to get rid of it.*


It's amazing how they failed to do that last year. If Cena and Punk want a change why the hell does McMahon persist having this 7 year old looking belt?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Godfather- said:


> Pretty interesting that he and Orton never used to get along at all.


He always used to feel that Orton was spoon-fed everything he's had in his career in terms of the industry which was a fair point. But they've worked together since and Orton is much more professional/mature now than he used to be. Which is true. It wouldn't surprise me if there was still a bit of a resentment there though. Especially with the way Orton has been booked for the last 4ish years.


Amsterdam said:


> It'd be interesting if Punk's relationship with Beth Phoenix is the reason she won the Divas title, and their break-up is the reason she's where she is right now.


I don't think there was ever really a point in her reign where she looked strong. At all. I think there was about a month before she started looking the same as she did the months before she finally won.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> CM Punk never has anything good to say about The Miz. EVER. In fact, he has tried to bury The Miz multiple times since getting his comeback push, and of all the people Punk has talked negatively about since winning the WWE Championship, Miz's name comes up the most. For someone who says Randy Orton is the only guy he USED to not get along with, he comes across as someone who CURRENTLY has a big problem with one of his frequent co-workers.


Didn't Punk say in one of his interviews that he was friends/friendly with the Miz outside of wrestling. Always, he tweets Maryse a lot, so I would figure he's friends with her. And I don't think the promos he cut on the Miz can count as burials. If they do then a lot of promos and segments from the attitude era counts as burials, too.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

our WWE Chamipon is a complete jerk when it comes to talk about other Wrestler. with a total kiss-ass fan following #fact.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Didn't Punk say in one of his interviews that he was friends/friendly with the Miz outside of wrestling. *Always, he tweets Maryse a lot, so I would figure he's friends with her. *And I don't think the promos he cut on the Miz can count as burials. If they do then a lot of promos and segments from the attitude era counts as burials, too.


or he is just Hitting on her .


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

LMAO

CM PUNK-"Randy Orton Can Represent the Gay Demographic".

This guys is Gold.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I guess we know why she's jobbing on houseshows now....


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I listened to this earlier. When I saw that it was 50 minutes I thought there was no way I could sit through that but it turned out to be a great interview.

I love that Punk has no filter even though he's an asshole sometimes


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

so anyone care to EXPLAIN what exactly was said about beth?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... he might be harsh on the Miz but he did say he had a hell of a match with him. I don't think he is trying to bury the guy at all.

Great interview though... fun and informative.


----------



## Mr. Excitement (Jan 2, 2012)

Chick Magnet Punk :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Didn't Punk say in one of his interviews that he was friends/friendly with the Miz outside of wrestling. Always, he tweets Maryse a lot, so I would figure he's friends with her. And I don't think the promos he cut on the Miz can count as burials. If they do then a lot of promos and segments from the attitude era counts as burials, too.


We're talking about a supposed "babyface" who, just a few days ago at a live event, led an excited fan to believe he was going to high five one of his favorite WWE Superstars, spent a good minute on the turnbuckle picking him out in front of a packed crowd, waited for the fan to make his way all the way down countless rows of seats to the barracade...only to jerk his hand away at the last minute and proceed to mock this fan and gesture for the entire crowd to laugh at this guy's embarrassment...all because he was wearing one of The Miz's "Awesome!" shirts.

We're also talking about a sports entertainer who, in a radio interview a few months back, went out of his way to say that the idea of The Miz being the top heel during the Road to WrestleMania was a farce, and the fact that he main-evented the show against John Cena instead of himself was absolute bullshit. He then figuratively said Miz dosen't know how to deal with insults thrown at him.

Also, just because Punk is friends with Maryse, that dosen't nessecarily mean he's friends with her boyfriend. 

Finallly, I don't recall him saying he's friends with The Miz in an interview, and he said it himself in this one that's he not on / dosen't want to be on The Miz's bandwagon at all. It seems like Punk is very good at pointing out Miz's negative traits, but refuses to say anything positive about him.

If CM Punk ever WAS friends with The Miz, he certainly isn't now.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Great interview. I will never forget the marathon/Dunkin Donuts incident.

"Ah, so you smeared that in your ass."

Dead.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amsterdam said:


> *We're talking about a supposed "babyface" who, just a few days ago at a live event, led an excited fan to believe he was going to high five one of his favorite WWE Superstars, spent a good minute on the turnbuckle picking him out in front of a packed crowd, waited for the fan to make his way all the way down countless rows of seats to the barracade...only to jerk his hand away at the last minute and proceed to mock this fan and gesture for the entire crowd to laugh at this guy's embarrassment...all because he was wearing one of The Miz's "Awesome!" shirts.*
> 
> We're also talking about a sports entertainer who, in a radio interview a few months back, went out of his way to say that the idea of The Miz being the top heel during the Road to WrestleMania was a farce, and the fact that he main-evented the show against John Cena instead of himself was absolute bullshit. He then figuratively said Miz dosen't know how to deal with insults thrown at him.
> 
> ...


:lmao

I'm sorry but that's hilarious. If you can't see the funny side in that then I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

1nation said:


> so anyone care to EXPLAIN what exactly was said about beth?


Apparently she just wanted a boyfriend, just to say she had one. She was whiny, a flake and a douchebag.

At least that's what I got from it.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> *We're talking about a supposed "babyface" who, just a few days ago at a live event, led an excited fan to believe he was going to high five one of his favorite WWE Superstars, spent a good minute on the turnbuckle picking him out in front of a packed crowd, waited for the fan to make his way all the way down countless rows of seats to the barracade...only to jerk his hand away at the last minute and proceed to mock this fan and gesture for the entire crowd to laugh at this guy's embarrassment...all because he was wearing one of The Miz's "Awesome!" shirts.*
> 
> We're also talking about a sports entertainer who, in a radio interview a few months back, went out of his way to say that the idea of The Miz being the top heel during the Road to WrestleMania was a farce, and the fact that he main-evented the show against John Cena instead of himself was absolute bullshit. He then figuratively said Miz dosen't know how to deal with insults thrown at him.
> 
> ...


:lmao that's such a dick move yet hilarious


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

CM Punk is just an ignorant prick in many ways or perhaps in one word an "Asshole". I wasn't a fan of his then and I certainly ain't a fan of his now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> We're also talking about a sports entertainer who, in a radio interview a few months back, went out of his way to say that the idea of The Miz being the top heel during the Road to WrestleMania was a farce, *and the fact that he main-evented the show against John Cena instead of himself was absolute bullshit*. He then figuratively said Miz dosen't know how to deal with insults thrown at him.


It was. 

Anyway, sounds like a good interview. I'll listen to it a little later.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

1TheRockHHH said:


> CM Punk is just an ignorant prick in many ways or perhaps in one word an "Asshole". I wasn't a fan of his then and I certainly ain't a fan of his now


yet you mark for HHH, and have a avatar with guys like Orton who was a huge dick backstage, Batista who is a jackass right.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> It'd be interesting if Punk's relationship with Beth Phoenix is the reason she won the Divas title, and their break-up is the reason she's where she is right now.


If true, how does it explain Nattie getting buried even worse.

And in all fairness, Punk himself isn't the greatest at relationships


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He seems to have a strange disliking for Miz.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

1TheRockHHH said:


> CM Punk is just an ignorant prick in many ways or perhaps in one word an "Asshole".


Breaking news: Captain Obvious is in the building! 

"It pisses me off that people you love and admire become complete douchebags. People just become flakes. I guess I realized that it didn't matter who it was, just as long as someone was her boyfriend." -- Punk on Beth

He also said he was over women and he's working on changing the WWE title. :batista3


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

virus21 said:


> If true, how does it explain Nattie getting buried even worse.
> 
> And in all fairness, Punk himself isn't the greatest at relationships


She's good real life friends with Beth, and even if she didn't try to stick up for her the office still would bury her by extension. They have a habit of doing this with wrestlers when they know their personal relationships.

"Oh you did something to piss off Creative but you're too valuable? We'll bury your boyfriend/girlfriend/friend."

"Oh your boyfriend/relative pissed on us? We're going to bury you since we can't get to them."

This isn't uncommon with WWE really, and it actually confirms my suspicions about what was going on backstage. They'll also do the exact opposite when they are happy with you or your significant other and push you like crazy. It's all politics.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It was.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a good interview. I'll listen to it a little later.


Says the same hypocrite that a year ago was all about Miz main-eventing Mania.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

WARNING.BOT said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm sorry but that's hilarious. If you can't see the funny side in that then I feel sorry for you!


It wouldn't be funny if it were happening to you. Punk singled that guy out because he wasn't another brainless sheep in a Cena/Punk shirt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Says the same hypocrite that a year ago was all about Miz main-eventing Mania.


Hypocrite? I'm happy he main evented WrestleMania, still, but he didn't deserve it over CM Punk and I NEVER said that he did. Ever.

Actually, the WrestleMania main event should've been Cena vs Barrett to bring the Nexus angle to a complete stop, but I digress.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Who Cares about Punk Calling Miz Shit? He is, it's the truth. He has no remarkable quality that qualifies Main Eventing a Wrestlemania. Miz=Glorified Mid-Carder.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What's the issue here? He's exactly right with what he said about the Miz.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Who Cares about Punk Calling Miz Shit? He is, it's the truth. He has no remarkable quality that qualifies Main Eventing a Wrestlemania.


No, it's not the truth. It's only your opinion, which you think automatically equals a fact.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What's the issue here? He's exactly right with what he said about the Miz.


And We Have a WINNER!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

For crying out loud... he simply said the Miz has to get meaner and work on his facial expressions. It's constructive criticism... not necessarily anything hate filled about it. And he went on to say he had a fantastic match with him later in the interview.

Some of you need to learn how to listen instead of spouting bullshit just to slam someone.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I didn't take any of what Punk said during this interview to be "anti-Miz" whatsoever. At all. He wasn't kissing Miz's ass, but just saying what he thought he should work on differently and mentioned the two of them hadda great match in Fargo. Cool.

Very entertaining listen, this interview. Really makes me like Punk a lot.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> We're talking about a supposed "babyface" who, just a few days ago at a live event, led an excited fan to believe he was going to high five one of his favorite WWE Superstars, spent a good minute on the turnbuckle picking him out in front of a packed crowd, waited for the fan to make his way all the way down countless rows of seats to the barracade...only to jerk his hand away at the last minute and proceed to mock this fan and gesture for the entire crowd to laugh at this guy's embarrassment...all because he was wearing one of The Miz's "Awesome!" shirts.


This is why I'm a blind CM Punk fan.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Good interview. Some of the interviewers' questions were dumb, but they lead to the awesome toilet paper story. That poor woman lol.


Also I'd say he was more anti-Orton (before he grew up) then anti-Miz. I bet people tell Miz every day about his retarded facial expressions.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Funny how people think he's anti-miz when he says that Miz and he had an excellent match that night and he really enjoyed that. If anything he made fun of Orton...well after interviewer pushed it...and din't say anything good about it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Can you recap it for people who dont feel like listening to an hour interview?


You better rep me for this!  (spoilers below)

Alberto Del Rio is unpredictable in the ring.
Dolph Ziggler is a dirty slut. (he dates porn stars) 
He had a paranormal experience while staying at the Stanley Hotel in Colorado. 
He isn't on The Miz's bandwagon. (noted that he was very loud and he looks like a 5-year-old when he gets mean) 
He lost his virginity at 15 while watching Aladdin.
He loved and admired Beth, but she turned into a flaky douchebag who just wanted a boyfriend for the sake of having a boyfriend. 
He nearly shit himself while running the Chicago marathon.
He spent time in jail as a teen for fighting. 
He was in a tag-team with a guy named Chick Magnet.
He’s working on changing the WWE title.
His parents didn't want anything to do with him until he became "famous".
Johnny Ace is entertaining for all the wrong reasons. 
"Old Randy" was confused and intimidated by Punk's Straight Edge lifestyle. 
Vince doesn't want anything to do with MMA.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

The best thing about CM Punk is that he is a massive asshole. But he's he kind of asshole that you've gotta love because he's so funny. The only reason people don't like CM Punk because they don't have a sense of humor and can't comprehend some of the funny things he does.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Godfather- said:


> The only reason people don't like CM Punk because they don't have a sense of humor and can't comprehend some of the funny things he does.


Yeah. It takes a real fucked up individual to find something as horrible as abortion funny. No wonder his parents didn't give a shit about him. Can't blame them.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah. It takes a real fucked up individual to find something as horrible as abortion funny. No wonder his parents didn't give a shit about him.


He didn't say it was funny, he said there's some funny jokes about it. Not the idea of aborition, but the jokes about it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Amsterdam said:


> CM Punk never has anything good to say about The Miz. EVER. In fact, he has tried to bury The Miz multiple times since getting his comeback push, and of all the people Punk has talked negatively about since winning the WWE Championship, Miz's name comes up the most. For someone who says Randy Orton is the only guy he USED to not get along with, he comes across as someone who CURRENTLY has a big problem with one of his frequent co-workers.



why do you care so much who he gets along with? it's his fucking life...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

CM Punk didn't say anything negative about The Miz. It was just a playful jab, lol @ Amsterdam catching feelings over it.

and the Miz main eventing Mania was bullshit btw


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of Punk but the guy is a legit ahole, someone need to shoot on a interview at him for not drawing ratings...that would be some funny shit.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> For crying out loud... he simply said the Miz has to get meaner and work on his facial expressions. It's constructive criticism... not necessarily anything hate filled about it. And he went on to say he had a fantastic match with him later in the interview.
> 
> Some of you need to learn how to listen instead of spouting bullshit just to slam someone.


Still doesn't make it right though. Why make your own employees look bad when you work for the same company? It's especially funny hearing him point out other people's faults even though he has his own things that he needs to work on, like actually being funny on the mic for instance. I used to be a fan of this guy but the more I find out about him behind the scenes combined with the fact that he has been boring me to death ever since his great promo now gives me a reason to despise him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Godfather- said:


> The best thing about CM Punk is that he is a massive asshole. But he's he kind of asshole that you've gotta love because he's so funny. The only reason people don't like CM Punk because they don't have a sense of humor and can't comprehend some of the funny things he does.


Eh not really. I have a sense of humor, a pretty warped sense of humor but I don't necessarily like how he treats people at all when it isn't deserved and I think that he can be a massive hypocrite at times. He isn't a likeable person but because I've been a fan of his for so long, his stupid antics are normal now. Most of the shit he says is funny...the other stuff, not so much.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very interesting to find out that MVP lost his virginity at 4.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... I think I see the divide here. Those that love the politically correct bullshit smothering this world and the people that appreciate his blunt honesty and want more of it. 

His comments on Miz are needed... they are constructive and give Miz the chance to act on it and improve. If I was his coworker, I'd fucking appreciate what he's doing simply because if I am doing something wrong or something I can improve I want to know. I don't get hurt little feelings and cry like a little bitch.

HIs stance on jokes... they are jokes. I don't care what kind of humour someone else likes. That doesn't factor into my opinion on that person at all. It doesn't matter. Actually giving a damn about this is just petty and small minded. Who the fuck really cares? it isn't the damn important.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

^
If this was The Miz talking negatively about Punk I bet you and everybody else who supports Punk would be bashing Miz nonstop.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Theproof said:


> Still doesn't make it right though. Why make your own employees look bad when you work for the same company? It's especially funny hearing him point out other people's faults even though he has his own things that he needs to work on, like actually being funny on the mic for instance. I used to be a fan of this guy but the more I find out about him behind the scenes combined with the fact that he has been boring me to death ever since his great promo now gives me a reason to despise him.


you make it as if he did it in front of a national audience...it was some morning show in Arizona, not Good Morning America.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Theproof said:


> ^
> If this was The Miz talking negatively about Punk I bet you and everybody else who supports Punk would be bashing Miz nonstop.


Repped for having common sense amidst a legion of blind marks. The dick-sucking of CM Punk, Chris Jericho, and Daniel Bryan is unreal on this forum. If it were someone from on the other 97% of the roster, this thread would be having an actual conversation about what was said rather than play out like a group of pathetic yes-men. The IWC's 3 infallible golden gods are apparently right about everything no matter what, and the response to this interview is proof that, ONCE AGAIN, Punk's marks are the worst.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh boy...out come the "YOURE JUST ALL PUNK MARKS" comments..wont be long before this thread devolves into how much of the roster is better or worse than he is. good job amsterdam. disregarding your high rep and "premium member" status, you should be banned for being ridiculously inflammatory and easily offended.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you make it as if he did it in front of a national audience...it was some morning show in Arizona, not Good Morning America.


Doesn't matter where he did it. The fact that he did it at all shows a lot about his character. This guy isn't just some midcard wrestler that nobody cares about. This is the current champion of the company acting out like this. As much as I can't stand Cena, at least he stands up for his co-workers instead of criticising them and acting like he can do no wrong. The guys ego is unbelievable huge. I know some of you think that this is all cool and funny but to me it shows that he is really insecure for whatever reason that he feels he has to do this stuff. I used to know someone just like him in high school who had the same type of personality. Part of it is really him but he goes even further to be an ass because it covers up whatever he's trying to hide.

Also, chances are if he does a radio interview, regardless of who it's with it's gonna hit the wrestling news sites and a lot of wrestling fans are gonna hear about it.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Amsterdam said:


> Repped for having common sense amidst a legion of blind marks. The dick-sucking of CM Punk, Chris Jericho, and Daniel Bryan is unreal on this forum. If it were someone from on the other 97% of the roster, this thread would be having an actual conversation about what was said rather than play out like a group of pathetic yes-men. The IWC's 3 infallible golden gods are apparently right about everything no matter what, and the response to this interview is proof that, ONCE AGAIN, Punk's marks are the worst.


There's one *big* difference though. Punk said nothing bad about The Miz, he gave him some _constructive criticism._ You're over-reacting like hell, stop taking things out of proportion, my god.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Repped for having common sense amidst a legion of blind marks. The dick-sucking of CM Punk, Chris Jericho, and Daniel Bryan is unreal on this forum. If it were someone from on the other 97% of the roster, this thread would be having an actual conversation about what was said rather than play out like a group of pathetic yes-men. The IWC's 3 infallible golden gods are apparently right about everything no matter what, and the response to this interview is proof that, ONCE AGAIN, Punk's marks are the worst.


Right back at ya. Like I said in my earlier post, I was a fan of his before he started to get boring. Even if I was still a fan of his I would still call him out on this.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> CM Punk never has anything good to say about The Miz. EVER. In fact, he has tried to bury The Miz multiple times since getting his comeback push, and of all the people Punk has talked negatively about since winning the WWE Championship, Miz's name comes up the most. For someone who says Randy Orton is the only guy he USED to not get along with, he comes across as someone who CURRENTLY has a big problem with one of his frequent co-workers.


Actually, Punk and Miz are friends - there's a video on Youtube of them arriving at a show together.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... ignore the reasons I stated to call me a blind mark. Gotcha... don't want any discussion and you simply want to troll. End of discussion.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Punk's a dick in real life, not surprised at his choice of words for her.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> So... ignore the reasons I stated to call me a blind mark. Gotcha... don't want any discussion and you simply want to troll. End of discussion.


Right...read a post that casts CM Punk in a negative light...can't take criticism of your idol. Call any critic of him a troll. Just as I thought. Glad I took a class in Punk Mark Thinking 101.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Can someone please write what he said about Miz and Orton? thanks.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Can someone please write what he said about Miz and Orton? thanks.


He said that Miz needs to work on his angry face and agression or something. And that him and Orton didn't get along two or so years ago because Orton didn't understand his straight-edge life style and made fun of him for it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Can someone please write what he said about Miz and Orton? thanks.


Pretty much Miz is a loud attention seeker and Orton used to be a massive douche.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe there's jealousy there with Miz(I agree on the facial expressions), he thrashes him in every interview, and Orton? I agree with him about the weird "straight-edge" thing, there's nothing wrong with alcohol once in a while.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Right...read a post that casts CM Punk in a negative light...can't take criticism of your idol. Call any critic of him a troll. Just as I thought. Glad I took a class in Punk Mark Thinking 101.


And have you offered anything? No. I actually have brought criticisms myself to Punk... bad promos, going overboard with the Steph bashing when he feuded with HHH, the fake pandering he doesn't do to well. I actually recognise he isn't perfect, but I don't fit into your little world you've constructed of any fan of Punk's. 

I don't believe any of my favourites are infallible. Even HBK, my all time favourite, had his flaws. Simple fact of life. Hell, I like the Miz and those are pretty much the two things I think he needs to work on. He has bad facial expression that make me snort in laughter. Just like Cena's bad angry expression this past week. You are the one taking an innocent constructive criticism and acting like a completely blind mark in this case. Funny that...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

didn't know people rode for The Miz this hard


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

ecabney said:


> didn't know people rode for The Miz this hard


For the record. I don't like Miz at all.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Punk.

I don't care that he's an ass or may be a dick. He's funny to me, he's not my friend and I wouldn't want him to be based on what I've read. I just like to watch his character and see him wrestle.

I could care less about the way that he treats his coworkers as long as he isn't holding anyone back or burying them unfairly.

The only things a guy could really do to turn me off of them is: pull a Matt Hardy, abuse a woman--and even that I can be willing to forgive if the person reforms and cleans up their act, murder someone (and even then I've managed to separate their wrestling from their real life)...so I guess I don't have really high expectations of wrestlers.

If you get in there and do your job and don't personally annoy me I really don't give a shit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Can someone please write what he said about Miz and Orton? thanks.


You should hear it, I'm not good at listening English(not my native language)so I can't make a decent summary to you but some people are sugar coating what Punk said when he was being a douche with his choice of words...but well that isn't a surprise.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ecabney said:


> didn't know people rode for The Miz this hard


repped...


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Pretty much Miz is a loud attention seeker and Orton used to be a massive douche.


And the only reason he said that Miz was an attention seeker (and had a slight laugh in his voice.) because one of the radio hosts noted that he saw the Miz in a mall and was looking around waiting for people to notice him and then Miz noticed said radio host interviewer and shouted "*HEY!* You're the guy from the radio, right?"


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk is such a dick but he's funny as fuck. I just can't wait until someone shoots on him and calls him phil and talks about how he bitched about bringing change, but he lost his edginess once he apologized to triple h and isn't drawing ratings.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> And have you offered anything? No. I actually have brought criticisms myself to Punk... bad promos, going overboard with the Steph bashing when he feuded with HHH, the fake pandering he doesn't do to well. I actually recognise he isn't perfect, but I don't fit into your little world you've constructed of any fan of Punk's.
> 
> I don't believe any of my favourites are infallible. Even HBK, my all time favourite, had his flaws. Simple fact of life. Hell, I like the Miz and those are pretty much the two things I think he needs to work on. He has bad facial expression that make me snort in laughter. Just like Cena's bad angry expression this past week. You are the one taking an innocent constructive criticism and acting like a completely blind mark in this case. Funny that...


Then with a view like that, how in the blue heck can you NOT find something wrong with what CM Punk said?

It would be one thing if The Miz was ALSO running around constantly talking about Punk while doing media. But he's not. Orton ran his mouth in that very same chair a few months back, and said alot of negative things about alot of people. He's fair game by all accounts. But I've yet to hear The Miz say jack about Punk, or any other wrestler on the roster for that matter. If he has a bad opinion on somebody, he keeps it to himself. Therefore, he dosen't deserve this kind of shit.

Bad facial expressions? If WWE really had a problem with Miz's facial expressions, he'd have changed them by now. But apparently, they don't. So guess what? Miz must be doing his job correctly. Punk's comments weren't "innocent constructive criticism", but rather an asshole's personal opinion on how another co-worker should be doing their job. Punk must think he's above the company now too. Just because you agree with Punk's opinion DOES NOT make it a fact.

Constructive criticism? What a load of horseshit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk is huge douche but at least he doesn't hide that fact. It was funny interview.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

The interviewers made this interview....Punk went well with the flow though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Amsterdam said:


> It would be one thing if The Miz was ALSO running around constantly talking about Punk while doing media.


can you please cite for us, the unwieldy amount of times that punk has "badmouthed" your bff Miz?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Then with a view like that, how in the blue heck can you NOT find something wrong with what CM Punk said?
> 
> It would be one thing if The Miz was ALSO running around constantly talking about Punk while doing media. But he's not. Orton ran his mouth in that very same chair a few months back, and said alot of negative things about alot of people. He's fair game by all accounts. But I've yet to hear The Miz say jack about Punk, or any other wrestler on the roster for that matter. If he has a bad opinion on somebody, he keeps it to himself. Therefore, he dosen't deserve this kind of shit.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with it because he simply said he needs to be meaner and work on his facial expressions in a tone that had no contempt in it. He was simply stating an area that Miz needs to work on. Hell... he goes on to compliment him later on by saying he had a fantastic match with him. There is nothing wrong with pointing out an area that someone needs to work on. That isn't burial or even mean spirited. 

He's allowed to air his opinion. And considering he did it well... you are the one with the real problem here since you are going on a crusade for the honour of the Miz. Seriously... if something this innocent bothers you there is a problem here... it isn't with Punk.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny interview with some interesting stuff mixed in, somehow I'm not surprised that he was kind of a troubled youth. And may I say right now that he's not really acting like a guy that's over Beth. Sorry, but my Bitter Ex-dar is beeping quite loudly.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

So much cocksucking in this forum.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't believe I listened to all 50 mins of this interview but I did and it was hilarious! :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny interview. Can't believe people are bitching about what CM Punk said about Miz. It wasn't even that bad and what he said was true. It's not like Punk said the complete honest truth about the Miz and that he sucks at everything excpet decent mic skills. All he said was that Miz was loud (true) and that his mean face sucks (also true cuz it makes him look like a duck). Also he didn't even trash Orton, he just said he and Orton didn't get along that well. People on this forum are stupid as hell sometimes and takes things out of context.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

PacoAwesome said:


> It's not like Punk said the complete honest truth about the Miz and that he sucks at everything excpet decent mic skills.


Exactly. He even complimented him on a recent cage match they had. (had to get a piece of the "cocksucking" pie being served up in this thread)


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree 100% what he said about the miz. I have never ever taken the miz seriously and in my opinion he's the biggest joke I've seen in a long time in the wwe, no offence.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Some of you act like Punk personally hurt you.

Some of you have valid points.

I will admit my bias and say that Punk can do no wrong in my eyes because he is from Chicago.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CM Jewels said:


> I will admit my bias and say that Punk can do no wrong in my eyes because he is from Chicago.


Repped solely because you at least have the testicles to openly admit you're biased. Can't say the same for others though.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

mrmacman said:


> So much cocksucking in this forum.


:lmao So true. 

What's funny is a lot of them make fun of Cena's fan base because it's full of screaming kids and women, yet at the same time mark for Punk like little school girls.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooooh Punk :lmao


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> The best thing about CM Punk is that he is a massive asshole. But he's he kind of asshole that you've gotta love because he's so funny. The only reason people don't like CM Punk because they don't have a sense of humor and can't comprehend some of the funny things he does.



I disagree. 
Not everyone has the same sense of humor.
I much prefer the humor of Mr Excitement.

I don't like the humor of Cm Punk. Too much in your face and bragging about himself.
And being sarcastic about everyhting bores me.
It doesn't make him special like he thinks he is but just a douche to me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I didnt mind what CM Punk said about the Miz, but what interviewer said about him was insulting imo. The interviewer just made Miz look like a complete attention whore. 

CM Punk did not really bash Miz or Orton imo. Nothing big enough to start a debate on. So keep wasting time friends.

Nice interview.. thanks for sharing OP.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Coming from a guy who looks like an overgrown 16 year old wrist-slashing emo kid when he does a mean face.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Rowdy Roddy Piper was fingered ?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amsterdam is so butthurt :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Funny interview. The story about Miz in the mall is not really suprising, and WTF at MVP losing his virginity at four! .


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

"There was a blueburry muffin wrapper"
So you smeared that on your ass ahahahahaah Oh man that part had me pissing myself laughing


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Lol Amsterdam is raging hard behind his computer. He got trolled by a radio interview :/


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Fact said:


> Lol Amsterdam is raging hard behind his computer. He got trolled by a radio interview :/


Omg that gurl is hot. Who is she?



Ontopic: I didn't like the "Loud Morning Cheery Radio Show" vibe but it was funny at parts.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Theproof said:


> ^
> If this was The Miz talking negatively about Punk I bet you and everybody else who supports Punk would be bashing Miz nonstop.


And you wouldn't, yet you're bashing Punk. Yay, we're all hypocrites. Welcome to human nature. Get over it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The only thing to say here is good luck with getting the WWE title changed, Punk. HHH and Cena have both tried before you and have both failed lol. If they couldn't get it done Punk has no chance. Other than that, there seems to be some interesting little nuggets of information in this interview but I'll reserve judgment until I actually listen to it myself. I'll do that when I get a spare hour to do so.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Omg that gurl is hot. Who is she?


Lara Alvarez


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This guy is a real asshole*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh dear Punk doing the time old "I just broke up with my girlfried wah wah wahh" maybe this explains why Beth has been off TV, backstage heat? Interesting sidenote...more interesting that the story itself.


----------



## AoM93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Medo said:


> *This guy is a real asshole*


Cauz he said some bad words about Randy Orton.Are you mad fanboy?


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I have listened to it compelttley and it´s interesting.

Mocks the miz. You could tell he really doesn´t like the Miz and thinks he is a joke and not capable of being a main eventer.

He also mocks Randy a little bit, but you can tell that he of course respects him.

He also says he is an ahteist. Which I can totally understand.

And he oacknowledges his 2 little sisters thus denying the fact that he is has a brother Mike. Not on speaking terms with his brother. The funny thing is he does acknowledge his former tag team partner from his backyard wrestling days.

He calls Beth a douchebag.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Medo said:


> *This guy is a real asshole*


said the fan of Mr Douchebag


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> We're talking about a supposed "babyface" who, just a few days ago at a live event, led an excited fan to believe he was going to high five one of his favorite WWE Superstars, spent a good minute on the turnbuckle picking him out in front of a packed crowd, waited for the fan to make his way all the way down countless rows of seats to the barracade...only to jerk his hand away at the last minute and proceed to mock this fan and gesture for the entire crowd to laugh at this guy's embarrassment...all because he was wearing one of The Miz's "Awesome!" shirts.
> 
> We're also talking about a sports entertainer who, in a radio interview a few months back, went out of his way to say that the idea of The Miz being the top heel during the Road to WrestleMania was a farce, and the fact that he main-evented the show against John Cena instead of himself was absolute bullshit. He then figuratively said Miz dosen't know how to deal with insults thrown at him.
> 
> ...


The first bit with the fan is straight up horrible and uncalled for but the rest of it is all true, everything he sad about The Miz is true. You can't dislike the man because he spoke his mind about the Miz, at least he's honest.


----------



## AoM93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz main eventing wrestlemania against Cena was BS.Not sayin' this cauz i like Punk but he was the leader of Nexus,one of the hottest storylines in ages for wwe and an awesome heel.And instead of having him to wrestle cena they randomly chose the Miz


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

AoM93 said:


> Miz main eventing wrestlemania against Cena was BS.Not sayin' this cauz i like Punk but he was the leader of Nexus,one of the hottest storylines in ages for wwe and an awesome heel.And instead of having him to wrestle cena they randomly chose the Miz


yeah that was an awfull decison Miz vs Cena.i hope the WWE has learned from that decision. Randy vs Punk should have been for the title or Punk vs. Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Nexus was horrible by the time Punk got a hold of it. And as much as I like Punk, he didn't really give it that much credibility. Plus, he was on his big losing streak. No way would it have been logical for him to Main Event WrestleMania last year.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Amsterdam is such a hypocrite lol. He is the one on this forum saying people shouldn't hate on anyone just because they an opinion. However, he is hating on CM Punk just because of his opinions. I don't know what to say really.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> Amsterdam is such a hypocrite lol. He is the one on this forum saying people shouldn't hate on anyone just because they an opinion. However, he is hating on CM Punk just because of his opinions. I don't know what to say really.


Co-Signed.

I will definitely give Amsertdam the point hat there are plenty of posters on here that just blindly love anything Punk does and they are definitely biased. But all I have seen posted by Amsterdam on Punk is negative. OS if you want to take people to task for blindly loving Punk I thiink he first must admit that he to is biased i na negatvie way towards Punk.

On topic: Very good listen thanks for posting.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Very cool interview. Thanks for the link.

Punk is such a cool mofo, I wish he would let this side of himself come out on TV. He does in a way, but some of the things would make him seem like hes a heel. 

Thanks again.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Just listened to the whole thing and was entertained. When the host said Randy pose was gay I died laughing.

About the comments toward the Miz. IMO in a radio interview, nothing is out of line unless it destroys a persons reputation/career. We can either agree or disagree with what was said, but it's a little too much to call what he said about the Miz unacceptable or something like that. If the shoe was on the other foot and Miz said something about Punk, I wouldn't say it was unacceptable. I would just agree or disagree based on what was said. This is not anything like Randy Orton calling Kelly Kelly a whore which led to negative attention towards her.

What Punk said was true and it isn't that bad, but It also isn't that good either. It's not constructive criticism because if Punk truly wanted to do that he would tell Miz personally and not on a radio show. He's not badmouthing him because he gave him praise later on in the interview as well. He's just saying his opinion which Miz probably already knows. He was saying his faults, but they were so much on the surface that he can even say these in keyfabe.

Interview was good. I'm so glad he didn't mention The Rock for obvious reasons.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk just seem like the boyfriend who doesn't want his ex to be happy but would rather have her experience every bad thing possible.

But will give him the thing about the Miz, to me though he doesn't look like a angry child, he looks like a fucking caveman









Me Miz, fire good.

Don't think anything is wrong about joking with abortion, it's like dead baby jokes, they're funny to some people and other people find them offending.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's weird that he and Orton don't get along all that well. Both are covered in tattoos (Orton, arms only) and both have a blunt, asshole attitude but they seem to belong to the "other" side of each other.

Interesting to hear that he confirms he is atheist. That makes him the first atheist 'famous' person that I like. When I think about it, apart from this very thing, I think I have a lot in common with him.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk sure is as capitivating as hell when he talks, he is a solid babyface, but imo he is a shit babyface compared to what he could do as a heel.

There's a lot of upset about his comments on Miz on Orton, but personally I think his rant on Beth is most telling. In my whole life every guy I have known who has gone off on one about his ex (that didn't cheat on him) like that has been a grade A douchebag. Either Punk is an awful judge of character (which to be honest, I doubt) or he is just bitter.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

orton goes off on kelly kelly - arsehole 
cm punk goes off on beth phoenix - legend 
while i prefer punks character so much more than ortons, this proves jerichos point we are all hypocrites and parasites.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> Punk sure is as capitivating as hell when he talks, he is a solid babyface, but imo he is a shit babyface compared to what he could do as a heel.
> 
> There's a lot of upset about his comments on Miz on Orton, but personally I think his rant on Beth is most telling. In my whole life every guy I have known who has gone off on one about his ex (that didn't cheat on him) like that has been a grade A douchebag. Either Punk is an awful judge of character (which to be honest, I doubt) or he is just bitter.


lol I like CM Punk but CM Punk & bitter just might go hand in hand.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> Pretty interesting that he and Orton never used to get along at all.


Being straight edge Punk probably hated the shit out of Orton who was off his tits on crack


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

shadow455 said:


> orton goes off on kelly kelly - arsehole
> cm punk goes off on beth phoenix - legend
> while i prefer punks character so much more than ortons, this proves jerichos point we are all hypocrites and parasites.


Actually people are more concerned with The Miz than Beth, Orton just was more asshole on that one with Kelly, Punk just seems like another bitter ex.

But I get your point Punk fans gonna whiteknight him no matter what.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Not that classy to slag off a person you have to share a locker room with, if she hurt him fine but airing it in public is a douche move


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

shadow455 said:


> orton goes off on kelly kelly - arsehole
> cm punk goes off on beth phoenix - legend
> while i prefer punks character so much more than ortons, this proves jerichos point we are all hypocrites and parasites.


I don't like Orton but thought him calling Kelly Kelly a slut was hilarious especially since he said it publicly.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I like Punk, but I lost quite a bit respect for his RL persona due to the Beth comments, he seems beta as fuck lol. You're supposed to be a self-concious , confident manly wrestler, not some 16 year old insecure teen who is overly concerned about girls opinions/behaviour, that's something I'd expect from Matt Hardy, Paul London or some other whiny douchebag, not CM Punk.

I don't see a problem with the Miz comments though, they weren't harmful at all, and he praised Miz for his match actually.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bananakin94 said:


> Very interesting to find out that MVP lost his virginity at 4.


That sounds like a complete lie.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't believe how overly sensitive some people are on this forum. Miz has thick skin. He's been made fun of many times before by many wrestlers over the years. He'll be fine. Jesus Christ, I can't stand it when people take offense on other people's behalf. 

Great interview. If Punk had just praised everyone he works with it would have been a boring waste of time. The interview actually made me think that he's less of an asshole than I suspected. Did anyone else catch that thinly veiled barb at Jericho?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> CM Punk *never* has anything good to say about The Miz. *EVER*. In fact, he has tried to bury The Miz multiple times since getting his comeback push, and of all the people Punk has talked negatively about since winning the WWE Championship, Miz's name comes up the most. For someone who says Randy Orton is the only guy he USED to not get along with, he comes across as someone who CURRENTLY has a big problem with one of his frequent co-workers.


Did you listen to the interview? He actually did put Miz over, all he said was he doesn't find him intimidating and needs to work on his mean face, yet also when asked about who he has had good matches with he said Miz in a cage match was good, so yeah constructive criticing and saying puts on a good match, way to listen


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Never used Beth's name so he was pretty considerate there, but he did seem bitter. He should've kept that to himself. Both Maria and Mickie James say that he isn't like that. So maybe she hurt him. He just came off a little unlike himself, but let's be honest girls can have that effect.

Speaking of Mickie James, CM Punk cannot criticize Dolph Ziggler for dating a porn star. Surprised no one spotted the hypocrisy.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

so its gone from oh punk is such an asshole he bashes the rock and now i am going to rant about it to the miz though he just said his angry facial expression is horrible 

you guys some times...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

sonicslash said:


> Never used Beth's name so he was pretty considerate there, but he did seem bitter. He should've kept that to himself. Both Maria and Mickie James say that he isn't like that. So maybe she hurt him. He just came off a little unlike himself, but let's be honest girls can have that effect.
> 
> Speaking of Mickie James, CM Punk cannot criticize Dolph Ziggler for dating a porn star. Surprised no one spotted the hypocrisy.


Punk dated Mickie? I saw that pic where Mickie and Maria are kissing Punk but never knew Mickie dated him before?

And to those who are laying into Punk for trashing Beth, by the sounds of it she cheated on him and/or was fucking around on him. He said "she just wanted a bf and didn't care who it was" so she was probably demanding and threatened to leave him all the time or something. No one knows for sure but as mentioned no one Punk has ever dated has had anything bad to say about him, and said he was very professional.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

dabossb said:


> Punk dated Mickie? I saw that pic where Mickie and Maria are kissing Punk but never knew Mickie dated him before?


Punk never dated Mickie James


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

I like Punk more & more each week & i used to HATE him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Punk dated Mickie? I saw that pic where Mickie and Maria are kissing Punk but never knew Mickie dated him before?
> 
> And to those who are laying into Punk for trashing Beth, by the sounds of it she cheated on him and/or was fucking around on him. He said "she just wanted a bf and didn't care who it was" so she was probably demanding and threatened to leave him all the time or something. No one knows for sure but as mentioned no one Punk has ever dated has had anything bad to say about him, and said he was very professional.


Yes, but Punks a grown up man that's supposed to be a tough wrestler, he's instantly turned from CM Punk to BM (Beta Male) Punk to me with that statement. A man should know how to keep his emotions in check and not slander his ex on a radio interview, even if he didn't mention her name, it's just very weak. I want to cheer for larger than life wrestlers, not some average dude that has problems with his gfs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

dabossb said:


> Punk dated Mickie? I saw that pic where Mickie and Maria are kissing Punk but never knew Mickie dated him before?
> 
> And to those who are laying into Punk for trashing Beth, *by the sounds of it she cheated on him and/or was fucking around on him.* He said "she just wanted a bf and didn't care who it was" so she was probably demanding and threatened to leave him all the time or something. No one knows for sure but as mentioned no one Punk has ever dated has had anything bad to say about him, and said he was very professional.


Punk fucks around on the chicks he dates too so if she did do that to him and he's salty about it then holy hypocrisy. Jesus people need to stop making excuses for why he's a dickhead. It's not because a girl made him sad or he lost his puppy, he's just a dickhead. He was a dickhead on the Bozo the Clown show for pete's sake and he was only 9 years old.



4hisdamnself said:


> Punk never dated Mickie James


This is true. He just banged her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I only listened to about 5 minutes the interview last night, as I only really cared about what he said about Beth, and didn't realize he talked bad about The Miz and Randy Orton (two wrestlers I don't care for anyway) but he comes across as a very interesting, genuine guy who is not afraid to express his true opinions (no matter how unpopular they are) and I respect him for that. 

You never see the likes of The Miz, taking apart in podcast interviews, as he probably thinks he's to above that and thinks he's some wannabe, Hollywood celebrity who also thinks he's a successful TV star as well and has no time for his ''fans''.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listened to a bit before classes today and enjoyed what I heard. Funny guy. And he's NOT A ROLE MODEL.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

rise said:


> I only listened to about 5 minutes the interview last night, as I only really cared about what he said about Beth, and didn't realize he talked bad about The Miz and Randy Orton (two wrestlers I don't care for anyway) but he comes across as a very interesting, genuine guy who is not afraid to express his true opinions (no matter how unpopular they are) and I respect him for that.
> 
> *You never see the likes of The Miz, taking apart in podcast interviews, as he probably thinks he's to above that and thinks he's some wannabe, Hollywood celebrity who also thinks he's a successful TV star as well and has no time for his ''fans''.*


holy baseless statements, batman!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> Never used Beth's name so he was pretty considerate there, but he did seem bitter. He should've kept that to himself. Both Maria and Mickie James say that he isn't like that. So maybe she hurt him. He just came off a little unlike himself, but let's be honest girls can have that effect.
> 
> Speaking of Mickie James, CM Punk cannot criticize Dolph Ziggler for dating a porn star. Surprised no one spotted the hypocrisy.


Exactly, he didn't even mention her name. Yeah he was bitter after the break-up, but isn't every bitter when a good realtionship ends? Now I'm not going to say CM Punk is a saint, he is far from it, but people need to stop trying use every little thing Punk says as ammo for their Punk hate. I understand people have their opinions, but there is a difference between expressing opinion and just plain bashing someone with extreme negativity.

The Paco has spoken.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

In the six years I've been here I honestly don't think I've ever seen so many strong supporters and haters of the same person going at it for so long.

Edit: 5 years 363 days.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> holy baseless statements, batman!


However, it's the cold, hard truth. I have seen many CM Punk radio/podcast interviews posted on here, he's taken part in many of them, and is interactive with people and I think he really enjoys doing them. But yet I have never seen a Miz radio/podcast interview posted on here.

Sure The Miz does interviews, on TV where all the attention is on him, as he probably thinks that he's to 'good' and 'famous' to resort to doing radio/podcast interviews.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i thought this interview was hilarious. far more interesting than anything on WWE television in months.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rise said:


> However, it's the cold, hard truth. I have seen many CM Punk radio/podcast interviews posted on here, he's taken part in many of them, and is interactive with people and I think he really enjoys doing them. But yet I have never seen a Miz radio/podcast interview posted on here.
> 
> Sure The Miz does interviews, on TV where all the attention is on him, as he probably thinks that he's to 'good' and 'famous' to resort to doing radio/podcast interviews.


He did a radio show around my area before Survivor Series. Never heard it but a friend that works there got a pic with him.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

rise said:


> However, it's the cold, hard truth. I have seen many CM Punk radio/podcast interviews posted on here, he's taken part in many of them, and is interactive with people and I think he really enjoys doing them. But yet I have never seen a Miz radio/podcast interview posted on here.
> 
> Sure The Miz does interviews, on TV where all the attention is on him, as he probably thinks that he's to 'good' and 'famous' to resort to doing radio/podcast interviews.


Not agreeing or disagreeing but The Miz did do the Grantland podcast w/Bill Simmons, but to your point it was for ESPN so...


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

just1988 said:


> Oh dear Punk doing the time old "I just broke up with my girlfried wah wah wahh" maybe this explains why Beth has been off TV, backstage heat? Interesting sidenote...more interesting that the story itself.


Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

rise said:


> Sure The Miz does interviews, on TV where all the attention is on him, as he probably thinks that he's to 'good' and 'famous' to resort to doing radio/podcast interviews.


Well that could be true but the dudes of the Radio actually made fun of him.Somthing about The Miz tried to talk to one of them and Radio guy was like ''ehm yeah''..and ignored him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

didn't Beth get her face broken by Alicia Fox? i always assumed that's why she's been off.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> didn't Beth get her face broken by Alicia Fox? i always assumed that's why she's been off.


I guess it was not that bad and has been healed for a while from what I have heard


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> didn't Beth get her face broken by Alicia Fox? i always assumed that's why she's been off.


Not broken, just a little messed up from a botched Alicia Fox leg drop. However, that was a month ago and WWE have kept Beth Phoenix off TV for a month, so there must be another reason behind it.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow...people really invest way too much emotion into people they don't even know. Does it really matter if Punk called her a douche? Is this forum comprised solely of high-schoolers? Punk seems to be a legitimate douche-bag(ironically), which makes for a change of pace. There are far and away too few people in a WWE locker room that doesn't give the same cookie-cutter interviews, so when ever guys like Punk or Orton say what's on their minds, it should be commended, even it they sound bitter and slightly touche'd. And Miz fans be honest...he didn't belong anywhere near the WM event, and the guys is pretty much a hack save for some above-average mic skills. Punk didn't bury him considering the rub he gave him, if anything he seems more distraught with Orton...seemingly with jealously. Simply put, if you don't know the guy...stop pretending you do.

The only real thing that bothered me was the reaction from the posters. Orton does an interview like this, and he's crucified...yet Punk does his sthcik and he's hailed as the best thing since sliced bread.*sigh* Also lol at Punk fans saying he didn't get along with Orton, until Orton grew up. The irony is delicious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I figured Beth was off TV because of Alicia and Alicia was off TV because of herself.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Wow...people really invest way too much emotion into people they don't even know. Does it really matter if Punk called her a douche? *Is this forum comprised of high-schoolers*. Punk seems to be a legitimate douche-bag(ironically), which makes for a change of pace. There are far and away too few people in a WWE locker room that doesn't geive the same cookie-cutter interviews, so when ever guys like Punk or Orton say what's on their minds, it should be commended, even it they sound bitter and slightly touche'd. And Miz fans be honest...he didn't belong anywhere near the WM event, and the guys is pretty much a hack save for some above-average mic skills. Punk didn't bury him considering the rub he gave him, if anything he seems more distraught with Orton...seemingly with jealously.
> 
> The only real thing that bothered me was the reaction from the posters. Orton does an interview like this, and he's crucified...yet Punk does his sthcik and he's hailed as the best thing since sliced bread.*sigh* Also *lol at Punk fans *saying he didn't get along with Orton, until Orton grew up. The irony is delicious.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I mean, sure, Punk's a dickhead. But he's not my friend, he's a guy who entertains me, and his dickishness entertains me. So.

At least he's honest about it, y'know?


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Jesus wept. When are people going to grasp that interviews on this show are very much tongue-in-cheek. Bearing in mind that Punk announced that he has two alcoholic sisters, you'd think people would take many of his other pronouncements with a solid pinch of salt.

I've never met the guy personally, but as a viewer he entertains me, so I don't really give a crap whether he is an asshole or not. People really should learn to judge the tone of an interview though.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Look, we don't know about why or what happened with the Beth breakup. So why bother discussing something that we A) know nothing about, and B) doesn't matter. I don't care if a wrestler is a serial cheater or a monk as long as they're entertaining and professional.

p.s. Punk probably has issues with women, however, that's something he needs to fix on his own time, I mean, Taker is a gigantic man-slut and Austin dated some crazy bitches in his day. Give him time.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome interview, loved when they were talking about communicating with each other while in the ring, that shit had me rolling.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like shit is going to get awkward backstage.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

CMWit said:


>


No one's one a high horse. It's just hard to take this seriously with everyone being sooo deeply touched and overtly, emotionally invested about something as trivial as some random radio interview.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> No one's one a high horse. It's just hard to take this seriously with everyone being sooo deeply touched and overtly, emotionally invested about something as trivial as some random radio interview.


Calling ppl high schoolers and then laughing at their connection to a superstar (which is the point of all this) that they enjoy sounds a lil bit...










No?


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

CMWit said:


> Calling ppl high schoolers and then laughing at their connection to a superstar (which is the point of all this) that they enjoy sounds a lil bit...
> No?


Let's be serious...with the all out rampant flaming and overall catty nature of this particular thread because of a simple interview, coupled with more than a few people's overbearing sense of "connection" to someone they don't even know...finding humor in the situation was more than justified. If you can't see that then, well...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ST00PIED BETH HOW DARE YU BRAKE THE PUNKERZ HEART!!!! >:[ 

SHE IS DOOSHE BAG, I H8 HER.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Tombstoned said:


> Jesus wept. When are people going to grasp that interviews on this show are very much tongue-in-cheek. Bearing in mind that Punk announced that he has two alcoholic sisters, you'd think people would take many of his other pronouncements with a solid pinch of salt.
> 
> I've never met the guy personally, but as a viewer he entertains me, so I don't really give a crap whether he is an asshole or not. People really should learn to judge the tone of an interview though.


Being a drinker =/= being an alcoholic.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

honestly I don't have an opinion on their break up either way. it was probably the least interesting part of the interview.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess I'm alone then with my problem regarding the interview. I absolutely hate beta males, insecure, whiny guys in wrestling. You can be like that in RL, every person is different and I respect that, but when it comes to Wrestling SUPERSTARS, I expect a bit of a pimp, manly attitude. I can't believe I'm the only one whose concern in this interview is that he made himself look like some average joe, or should I rather say bitch that has a hard time picking up chicks and then whines how this gf betrayed him. When did Rock, Hogan, Austin or Cena ever whine about "bad" gfs? It completely destroys the "pro wrestling" image imo. 

I realise it seems like a small concern, but when I listen to Rock, Austin, Hogan interviews they always present themselves well and have some self-esteem, why should Punk be any different if he wants to be at the top? I appreciate his sincerity, but beeing honest =/ beeing a womans bitch imo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

scrilla said:


> honestly I don't have an opinion on their break up either way. it was probably the least interesting part of the interview.


The status of Punk's penis got pretty uninteresting after the first several dozen lady wrestlers. I pretty much expect nonsense and fuckery from him regarding relationships. Beth's pretty boring anyway, so this ~break up scandal~ has probably been the worst. I wish him and Kelly Kelly would come out as a thing, now THAT would be fun.



Loudness said:


> I guess I'm alone then with my problem regarding the interview. I absolutely hate beta males, insecure, whiny guys in wrestling. You can be like that in RL, every person is different and I respect that, but when it comes to Wrestling SUPERSTARS, I expect a bit of a pimp, manly attitude. I can't believe I'm the only one whose concern in this interview is that he made himself look like some average joe, or should I rather say bitch that has a hard time picking up chicks and then whines how this gf betrayed him. When did Rock, Hogan, Austin or Cena ever whine about "bad" gfs? It completely destroys the "pro wrestling" image imo.
> 
> I realise it seems like a small concern, but when I listen to Rock, Austin, Hogan interviews they always present themselves well and have some self-esteem, why should Punk be any different if he wants to be at the top? I appreciate his sincerity, but beeing honest =/ beeing a womans bitch imo.


Awww, leave Punk and his low self-esteem alone. How else do you think he gets chicks?!?!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk/Stephanie > Punk/Kelly

that's a dream match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Loudness said:


> I guess I'm alone then with my problem regarding the interview. I absolutely hate beta males, insecure, whiny guys in wrestling. You can be like that in RL, every person is different and I respect that, but when it comes to Wrestling SUPERSTARS, I expect a bit of a pimp, manly attitude. I can't believe I'm the only one whose concern in this interview is that he made himself look like some average joe, or should I rather say bitch that has a hard time picking up chicks and then whines how this gf betrayed him. When did Rock, Hogan, Austin or Cena ever whine about "bad" gfs? It completely destroys the "pro wrestling" image imo.
> 
> I realise it seems like a small concern, but when I listen to Rock, Austin, Hogan interviews they always present themselves well and have some self-esteem, why should Punk be any different if he wants to be at the top? I appreciate his sincerity, but beeing honest =/ beeing a womans bitch imo.


but he sexes all the divas, is that not man enough?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Look, we don't know about why or what happened with the Beth breakup. So why bother discussing something that we A) know nothing about, and B) doesn't matter. I don't care if a wrestler is a serial cheater or a monk as long as they're entertaining and professional.
> 
> p.s. Punk probably has issues with women, however, that's something he needs to fix on his own time, I mean, Taker is a gigantic man-slut and Austin dated some crazy bitches in his day. Give him time.


The issue people have is if its an issue between Punk and Beth why did he feel the need to be a cunt and call her a douchebag? He should have kept that to himself because saying it in public makes him look like a child throwing a tantrum. If my boyfriend went on the radio after we broke up and called me names, i think i'd be hurt and angry that he felt the need to air dirty laundry in public.

We as fans don't need to know about their private life or why she's a "Douche"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

would also mark for Punk/Reby for the possible suicide angle


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Being a drinker =/= being an alcoholic.


I know, my point was more aimed at the fact that he isnt being totally serious here.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Punk dated Mickie? I saw that pic where Mickie and Maria are kissing Punk but never knew Mickie dated him before?
> 
> And to those who are laying into Punk for trashing Beth, by the sounds of it she cheated on him and/or was fucking around on him. He said "she just wanted a bf and didn't care who it was" so she was probably demanding and threatened to leave him all the time or something. No one knows for sure but as mentioned no one Punk has ever dated has had anything bad to say about him, and said he was very professional.


He dated Mickie before he dated Maria. Mickie fixed Maria up with Punk.

And you are correct I've never heard one of his exes say anything bad about him at all. He seems to try to be a stand up guy in relationships, his mess with Daffney and Traci aside, and that was a long time ago.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> The issue people have is if its an issue between Punk and Beth why did he feel the need to be a cunt and call her a douchebag? He should have kept that to himself because saying it in public makes him look like a child throwing a tantrum. If my boyfriend went on the radio after we broke up and called me names, i think i'd be hurt and angry that he felt the need to air dirty laundry in public.
> 
> We as fans don't need to know about their private life or why she's a "Douche"


But weren't you defending Orton when his Interview of Doom happened? Calling out a co-worker because of their sex life is a tad more problematic than calling someone a douchebag.



scrilla said:


> would also mark for Punk/Reby for the possible suicide angle


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Reminds me of:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> The status of Punk's penis got pretty uninteresting after the first several dozen lady wrestlers. I pretty much expect nonsense and fuckery from him regarding relationships. Beth's pretty boring anyway, so this ~break up scandal~ has probably been the worst. I wish him and Kelly Kelly would come out as a thing, now THAT would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, leave Punk and his low self-esteem alone. How else do you think he gets chicks?!?!


Tbh, after this story I wonder if he really gets those chicks, and if he does get them, I'm pretty sure he can't "satisfy" them. I had a lot of male and female friends in my life, and no man that was ever secure about himself bitched about a girl in a way he did. He seems to have some shortcoming in that regard, whatever it is, but he has it.

But I don't even care about that, I would be ok if he was a loser in bed or relationships as long as he didn't blatantly put it out on an interview. As a fan of him, it feels much harder supporting him now compared to some "larger then life" wrestlers who get their way with girls and actually can brag about it, unlike him. That's what I meant with bad presentation. Stone Cold and The Rock would never make themselves look like losers like CM Punk, especially in an unneeded fashion.

I'll still mention that I'm a huge fan of his, so I am far from a blind Punk hater (more like a fan actually), but I just want him to present himself better during interviews, this is pretty much the first thread where I can't defend him for his stupid actions tbh. I want him to learn how to carry himself.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Reminds me of:


OH MY GOD HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

I had forgotten all about that one. One of them definitely did that on purpose


Loudness said:


> Tbh, after this story I wonder if he really gets those chicks, and if he does get them, I'm pretty sure he can't "satisfy" them. I had a lot of male and female friends in my life, and no man that was ever secure about himself bitched about a girl in a way he did. He seems to have some shortcoming in that regard, whatever it is, but he has it.
> 
> But I don't even care about that, I would be ok if he was a loser in bed or relationships as long as he didn't blatantly put it out on an interview. As a fan of him, it feels much harder supporting him now compared to some "larger then life" wrestlers who get their way with girls and actually can brag about it, unlike him. That's what I meant with bad presentation. Stone Cold and The Rock would never make themselves look like losers like CM Punk, especially in an unneeded fashion.
> 
> I'll still mention that I'm a huge fan of his, so I am far from a blind Punk hater (more like a fan actually), but I just want him to present himself better during interviews, this is pretty much the first thread where I can't defend him for his stupid actions tbh. I want him to learn how to carry himself.


maybe it was ~love. and maybe Beth just really pissed him off.

I get what you mean, but I can't share the feeling at all tbh. is it one of those male pride things or something?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> But weren't you defending Orton when his Interview of Doom happened? Calling out a co-worker because of their sex life is a tad more problematic than calling someone a douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

repped


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> No one's one a high horse. It's just hard to take this seriously with everyone being sooo deeply touched and overtly, emotionally invested about something as trivial as some random radio interview.


You seem emotionally invested in people's reactions to a random radio interview. 



Loudness said:


> Tbh, after this story I wonder if he really gets those chicks, and if he does get them, I'm pretty sure he can't "satisfy" them. I had a lot of male and female friends in my life, and no man that was ever secure about himself bitched about a girl in a way he did. He seems to have some shortcoming in that regard, whatever it is, but he has it.
> 
> But I don't even care about that, I would be ok if he was a loser in bed or relationships as long as he didn't blatantly put it out on an interview. As a fan of him, it feels much harder supporting him now compared to some "larger then life" wrestlers who get their way with girls and actually can brag about it, unlike him. That's what I meant with bad presentation. Stone Cold and The Rock would never make themselves look like losers like CM Punk, especially in an unneeded fashion.
> 
> I'll still mention that I'm a huge fan of his, so I am far from a blind Punk hater (more like a fan actually), but I just want him to present himself better during interviews, this is pretty much the first thread where I can't defend him for his stupid actions tbh. I want him to learn how to carry himself.


He had a bad breakup. The guy you see on TV and the real person are not the same. This would be like criticizing some big time Hollywood actor that plays a badass in a movie for not acting like a badass in real life. Raw is a TV show and the performers don't need to stay in character they can just be themselves. 

And Stone Cold can't talk about his messy breakups on air because of a court order...


----------



## DickToledo (Jan 26, 2012)

It's great that you have all found our interview with CM Punk. Personally, he was a great guy and refreshingly honest and forthright. And yes, we are the show that made unintentional waves last year during our interview with Randy Orton. We are all big fans of the WWE and their wrestlers are always great to interview. We've had some great ones including Chris Jericho (multiple times), Bautista, Roddy Piper, The Miz, Rey Mysterio (multiple times), Sheamus, Ted Dibiase, Howard Finkelman and many others. So thanks for checking out our podcasts. Check back often for new interviews!

Dick Toledo - Producer
Holmberg's Morning Sickness
98 KUPD (97.9fm) - Phoenix, AZ
www(DOT)98kupd(DOT)com
dtoledo(AT)98kupd(DOT)com


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

DickToledo said:


> It's great that you have all found our interview with CM Punk. Personally, he was a great guy and refreshingly honest and forthright. And yes, we are the show that made unintentional waves last year during our interview with Randy Orton. We are all big fans of the WWE and their wrestlers are always great to interview. We've had some great ones including Chris Jericho (multiple times), Bautista, Roddy Piper, The Miz, Rey Mysterio (multiple times), Sheamus, Ted Dibiase, Howard Finkelman and many others. So thanks for checking out our podcasts. Check back often for new interviews!
> 
> Dick Toledo - Producer
> Holmberg's Morning Sickness
> ...


unk2


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ok finished the interview and gotta say there are some oversensitive guys here


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> OH MY GOD HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> I had forgotten all about that one. One of them definitely did that on purpose


Reby is such a troll. I can't help but love her :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Come on Loudness, Punk is a prick but he didn't shit on Beth for her work, only said she didn't care much about him in his douche way to talk(funny thing he calls her a douche when he is also one xD), if he was nitpicking at her wrestling career(he didn't even said her name)I would agree with you. but he didn't.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty sure that pic led to matt hardy getting kicked out of rehab for "mouth wash"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Reby is such a troll. I can't help but love her :lmao :lmao :lmao


meanwhile, Matt Hardy is thrown out of rehab.

Reby, see what you do. But I do wonder if Matt will be at the HOF to see his friend in...


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> You seem emotionally invested in people's reactions to a random radio interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think especially a bad breakup should be kept private, I would find it humilating to show my feelings towards a very private situation in public, to me relationships are a very personal and intimate thing. 

This is exactly why I think of him as a beta male as no real man would do this in a radio interview, there is a thing such as self-respect, and disrespecting your own privacy (especially in a whiny way) doesn't make you look any better. He exploited his own privat life to make himself look like a womans bitch, and for that I can't respect him from a personal standpoint. 

He literally achieved nothing from the statements except making himself look like he's below Beth. That's my concern with him, Hogan, Austin and Rock never made themselves look like they were abused by a woman, yet he proudly annouced that Beth was a douchebag. Instead of burying your collegues, just thing about making yourself look good imo. Wrestling today is still about image, and CM Punk totally misses the point of putting a good image on him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's hilarious to see how mad some people get over everything Punk says. How bad are these people's lives? Chill out.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

He said it was August that they stopped dating, right? At a house show I went to a week after Summerslam, I actually couldn't help but notice that Beth had driven herself and Punk had rode along with Kofi Kingston.

I know that they probably didn't wanna make a public deal out of being in a relationship to begin with, and it was likely more of a company mandate, but I still thought it was odd.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That all being said, I'd like to personally shake Punk's hand and tell him how much I admire him for banging Maria, Lita and Beth. I envy where his penis has been.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HankHill_85 said:


> That all being said, I'd like to personally shake Punk's hand and tell him how much I admire him for banging Maria, Lita and Beth. I envy where his penis has been.


Also Traci Brooks, Daffney and Mickie James.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe Beth is off television in search of a new gimmick and gaining muscle. The whole pin up strong bullshit was not her at all anyway and she went as far as to not only change her style (for a guy no less) but change her appearance physically. There were times where from afar, I thought she was Kelly Kelly or some other random blonde chick. There was nothing "pin up" or "rockabilly" about her until she got with Punk and started hanging around his female friends who were all about that style. Identity crisis, ftw. 

Anyway, Orton's interview > Punk's. That sloppy beady eyed bitch went in on everyone.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DickToledo said:


> It's great that you have all found our interview with CM Punk. Personally, he was a great guy and refreshingly honest and forthright. And yes, we are the show that made unintentional waves last year during our interview with Randy Orton. We are all big fans of the WWE and their wrestlers are always great to interview. We've had some great ones including Chris Jericho (multiple times), Bautista, Roddy Piper, The Miz, Rey Mysterio (multiple times), Sheamus, Ted Dibiase, Howard Finkelman and many others. So thanks for checking out our podcasts. Check back often for new interviews!
> 
> Dick Toledo - Producer
> Holmberg's Morning Sickness
> ...





Smashisleet said:


> unk2


My thoughts Exactly


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

DickToledo said:


> It's great that you have all found our interview with CM Punk. Personally, he was a great guy and refreshingly honest and forthright. And yes, we are the show that made unintentional waves last year during our interview with Randy Orton. We are all big fans of the WWE and their wrestlers are always great to interview. We've had some great ones including Chris Jericho (multiple times), Bautista, Roddy Piper, The Miz, Rey Mysterio (multiple times), Sheamus, Ted Dibiase, Howard Finkelman and many others. So thanks for checking out our podcasts. Check back often for new interviews!
> 
> Dick Toledo - Producer
> Holmberg's Morning Sickness
> ...


You sounds like the a member of staff of that website bro. 

What's up with that?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Heel said:


> Also Traci Brooks, Daffney and Mickie James.


i read somewhere than Punk banged the TNA girl who hanged with Robbie E last year too. don't remember her name at this very moment


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> But weren't you defending Orton when his Interview of Doom happened? Calling out a co-worker because of their sex life is a tad more problematic than calling someone a douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stating a girl has dated a number of guys doesnt come close to going on the radio and slagging off an ex, if Beth was the one in Punk's placecalling him a douche people would be on her for it


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

haha they talk about a south african racist gimmick. that was my idea


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This thread is embarassing. I feel sorry for anyone who for some reason felt personally hurt by Punk's comments. He said Miz needs to work on his angry face and called his ex a douche.

LET'S KILL 'IM~!


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Crowking said:


> He dated Mickie before he dated Maria. Mickie fixed Maria up with Punk.
> 
> And you are correct I've never heard one of his exes say anything bad about him at all. He seems to try to be a stand up guy in relationships, his mess with Daffney and Traci aside, and that was a long time ago.


Thank you. For a secomd I thought i was crazy. So that does make him kind of a hypocrite criticizing Ziggler. That kinda struck me as odd that he said that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Becky Bayless. To be honest, it would probably be easier to name who he hasn't rather than who he has.

And someone needs to find the photo of him knocking that dude out during the Chicago marathon.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> That all being said, I'd like to personally shake Punk's hand and tell him how much I admire him for banging Maria, Lita and Beth. *I envy where his penis has been*.


Doesn't the Straight Edge lifestyle dissaproves of promiscuous sex?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

This interview wasn't too bad, but in general, the stuff he has said about the Miz has been pretty uncalled for. CM Punk, as a a talent, is way above Miz, but in terms of being a 'better guy', I'm drawn towards cheering for the Miz. He just seems like a very nice, genuine guy. Punk is very genuine too, and he's not as bad as I assumed at first (in person), but the original digs he took at the Miz did bother me. Maybe Miz didn't deserve the spot as much as Punk did, but the fact is that Miz did work hard, and for a while, was outshining most of the roster in terms of being entertaining.

In the Rock vs. Cena 'build up to Wrestlemania' for WM27, he was (with the exception being Rock's original promo) the best part of that angle, which says a lot about him.

EDIT: The problem with Punk I had was when he went up to Miz's face and told him that he doesn't deserve to be main eventing Wrestlemania, to his FACE. And in that same light, he complained about the Rock snubbing him. It was just hypocritical and childish. Punk still came off quite cool in this interview, though.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome interview. Don't see any problems with what he said. He actually seems a lot cooler than people give him credit for.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Stating a girl has dated a number of guys doesnt come close to going on the radio and slagging off an ex, if Beth was the one in Punk's placecalling him a douche people would be on her for it


"I can name ten guys that she has slept with". Not dated. Slept with. Which was none of Randy's or anyone's business in the first place, true or not.

If you haven't noticed, people _are _on CM Punk for it.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Becky Bayless. To be honest, it would probably be easier to name who he hasn't rather than who he has.
> 
> And someone needs to find the photo of him knocking that dude out during the Chicago marathon.


I have been looking all day


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

And if anything Punk said good about the Miz.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Stating a girl has dated a number of guys doesnt come close to going on the radio and slagging off an ex, if Beth was the one in Punk's placecalling him a douche people would be on her for it


Talking about who she's slept with- especially as a way to belittle her- was horrible and really fucking mean spirited. "It sucks to see someone you know become a douchebag" has absolutely nothing on that. 

But hey, I get why Punk and Randy are buddies now. They're in the same pot-kettle-black boat.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Talking about who she's slept with- especially as a way to belittle her- was horrible and really fucking mean spirited. "It sucks to see someone you know become a douchebag" has absolutely nothing on that.
> 
> But hey, I get why Punk and Randy are buddies now. They're in the same pot-kettle-black boat.


One difference between the two interviews was Randy said Kelly Kelly, Punk did not name Beth


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

So that producer post was fake right? Am I the only one who's that naive because it seemed legit?

Also in an effort to connect both the Randy and the CM Punk interviews I'm going to ask why has CM Punk not banged Kelly Kelly. They can make like a faction of whores or something.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> So that producer post was fake right? Am I the only one who's that naive because it seemed legit?


I was with you on that


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> meanwhile, Matt Hardy is thrown out of rehab.
> 
> Reby, see what you do. But I do wonder if Matt will be at the HOF to see his friend in...


Somehow I don't think WWE is going to let Matt of all people go to the HOF, even as a guest this year.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> So that producer post was fake right? Am I the only one who's that naive because it seemed legit?
> 
> Also in an effort to connect both the Randy and the CM Punk interviews I'm going to ask why has CM Punk not banged Kelly Kelly. They can make like a faction of whores or something.


It has most likely happened.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I can't believe how overly sensitive some people are on this forum. Miz has thick skin. He's been made fun of many times before by many wrestlers over the years. He'll be fine. Jesus Christ, I can't stand it when people take offense on other people's behalf.
> 
> Great interview. If Punk had just praised everyone he works with it would have been a boring waste of time. The interview actually made me think that he's less of an asshole than I suspected. Did anyone else catch that thinly veiled barb at Jericho?


Absolutely. Miz does have thick skin. That's why (as a person), I respect him better. I tend to like celebrities/performers more when they are decent people outside of their character.

This isn't a knock at Punk by the way. For the most part, he seems like a cool guy. And every human being has their own flaws, and I am the last person that should judge.

But my only point is that the Miz (the person) has worked very hard, and been happy with whatever position he has been in. He has taken A LOT of crap from a lot of people, and he never 'returns punches' in media interviews. That is respectable about him. Punk was pretty light on Miz in this interview, but not too long ago there was another interview (where Punk went off on the Rock), which really highlighted to me the hypocrisy and elitism in CM Punk (the person), when he can call out the Miz backstage for seemingly no reason, but rage at the Rock when he doesn't say a word to him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It was mostly the interviewers going off on The Miz. I got the feeling that when Punk said Miz had the mean face of an angry child he meant it as a good-natured rib. I bet they are good friends.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Talking about who she's slept with- especially as a way to belittle her- was horrible and really fucking mean spirited. "It sucks to see someone you know become a douchebag" has absolutely nothing on that.
> 
> But hey, I get why Punk and Randy are buddies now. They're in the same pot-kettle-black boat.


Im sorry but calling an ex a douchebag live on the radio is way more fucking vile, would you like it if an ex of yours did the same?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Is anyone else amused that this thread has gone 24 pages?

He is quite the popular/controversial figure, we dissect his every word.



Simply Flawless said:


> Im sorry but calling an ex a douchebag live on the radio is way more fucking vile, would you like it if an ex of yours did the same?


I really disagree with this, especially in WWE. There's just no debate here, calling a female co-worker in WWE and a fellow wrestler, the Divas champion a slut who sleeps around with the entire locker room is so much worse. In the wrong setting that could have career ending implications for her if the fans chose to jump on it.

See: Lita


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CMWit said:


> One difference between the two interviews was Randy said Kelly Kelly, Punk did not name Beth


And that's why Randy > Punk in the interviews. He didn't give a fuck and called everybody out by name.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im sorry but calling an ex a douchebag live on the radio is way more fucking vile, would you like it if an ex of yours did the same?


An ex of mine not mentioning my name and calling me a silly grade schooler name, or a random coworker of mine actually mentioning me by name and calling me a slut.

UM. Seriously?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> And that's why Randy > Punk in the interviews. He didn't give a fuck and called everybody out by name.


You gotta give Orton for his Nuts. That interview was fucking amazing.

But to say Orton is Better than Punk on Interviews is pure hot garbage.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^fucking hell, Christian does not have green eyes. There, I said it.


Choke2Death said:


> And that's why Randy > Punk in the interviews. He didn't give a fuck and called everybody out by name.


Being dickish in interviews is lauded now?

:cena


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> And that's why Randy > Punk in the interviews. He didn't give a fuck and called everybody out by name.


Exactly. Punk's interview was pretty tame, and people are acting as if he set the world on fire because he said "teh bad wordz" and gave Miz accurate criticism. Pertaining to Beth, if your going to insult someone, be man enough and go all the way, not some half-hearted jab like what was spoken. If your going to praise one person for being a douche, you very well can't condemn the other for doing it in a better fashion.

And when did douche-bag become the "dead baby joke" of insults? Douche ranks pretty low...i'm pretty sure slut surpasses it by default.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im sorry but calling an ex a douchebag live on the radio is way more fucking vile, would you like it if an ex of yours did the same?


WHAT? Punk Didn't Even Mention Beth By Name.

Orton basically called Kelly a Whore and a Slut in that interview.

Granted I respect Orton for Putting that bitch in her place.

Orton was WAY more of an ass, but I respect him for Growing a Set and Putting the bitch away, Should've been done months ago.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im sorry but calling an ex a douchebag live on the radio is way more fucking vile, would you like it if an ex of yours did the same?


I'd be way more pissed about somebody trying to slut-shame, especially when they're ~guilty~ of the EXACT same thing, than somebody calling me something that means absolutely nothing like a douchebag.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

sonicslash said:


> So that producer post was fake right? Am I the only one who's that naive because it seemed legit?
> 
> Also in an effort to connect both the Randy and the CM Punk interviews I'm going to ask why has CM Punk not banged Kelly Kelly. They can make like a faction of whores or something.


I'm pretty sure Punk has been rumored to be one of the guys Kelly slept with. The people rumored Matt Hardy, Batista (confirmed), Jericho, Punk, Test (confirmed), and Justin Gabriel (doesn't seem likely since it was revealed she was dating an athlete a while after the rumor).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> WHAT? Punk Didn't Even Mention Beth By Name.
> 
> Orton basically called Kelly a Whore and a Slut in that interview.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some serious hate you got for Kelly right there. Get over it.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm pretty sure Punk has been rumored to be one of the guys Kelly slept with. The people rumored Matt Hardy, Batista (confirmed), Jericho, Punk, Test (confirmed), and Justin Gabriel (doesn't seem likely since it was revealed she was dating an athlete a while after the rumor).


I think Ziggler was confirmed as well, but yes Punk was rumored to also have messed around with Kelly. Maria said that she and Melina had a big list of conquests.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Crowking said:


> Is anyone else amused that this thread has gone 24 pages?


I highly recommend changing your settings to 25 comments/page. It makes the forum infinitely more enjoyable. 



Loudness said:


> I think especially a bad breakup should be kept private, I would find it humilating to show my feelings towards a very private situation in public, to me relationships are a very personal and intimate thing.
> 
> This is exactly why I think of him as a beta male as no real man would do this in a radio interview, there is a thing such as self-respect, and disrespecting your own privacy (especially in a whiny way) doesn't make you look any better. He exploited his own privat life to make himself look like a womans bitch, and for that I can't respect him from a personal standpoint.
> 
> He literally achieved nothing from the statements except making himself look like he's below Beth. That's my concern with him, Hogan, Austin and Rock never made themselves look like they were abused by a woman, yet he proudly annouced that Beth was a douchebag. Instead of burying your collegues, just thing about making yourself look good imo. Wrestling today is still about image, and CM Punk totally misses the point of putting a good image on him.


Your comments on this thread are absurd. So Punk doesn't carry himself like a big alpha male tough guy who brags about banging this chick and that chick. Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Crowking said:


> I think Ziggler was confirmed as well, but yes Punk was rumored to also have messed around with Kelly. Maria said that she and Melina had a big list of conquests.


Oh, that's right, Ziggler was on the list. I knew I forgot a person or two.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^fucking hell, Christian does not have green eyes. There, I said it.
> 
> 
> Being dickish in interviews is lauded now?
> ...


Always been that way for me and it ain't ever gonna change! I'm so tired of cookie cutter, friendly interviews that it's time for some people to start being straight forward with it rather than hiding their true feelings or the truth on a whole.

And speaking of green eyes, for some reason, I often misread your username as "greeneyededgehead".



SteenIsGod said:


> You gotta give Orton for his Nuts. That interview was fucking amazing.
> 
> But to say Orton is Better than Punk on Interviews is pure hot garbage.


Yeah, I loved that interview. Funny and just mind blowing.

And I was only talking about these two interviews specifically but even then, Orton's other interviews have been amazing. He's always straight forward much like Punk, so it's hard to really rank one over the other. I loved one interview from 2009 when Orton said that he wants video games to be _more_ violent. Now who could say that in this fucked up world of political correctness?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Loudness said:


> I think especially a bad breakup should be kept private, I would find it humilating to show my feelings towards a very private situation in public, to me relationships are a very personal and intimate thing.
> 
> This is exactly why I think of him as a beta male as no real man would do this in a radio interview, there is a thing such as self-respect, and disrespecting your own privacy (especially in a whiny way) doesn't make you look any better. He exploited his own privat life to make himself look like a womans bitch, and for that I can't respect him from a personal standpoint.
> 
> He literally achieved nothing from the statements except making himself look like he's below Beth. That's my concern with him, Hogan, Austin and Rock never made themselves look like they were abused by a woman, yet he proudly annouced that Beth was a douchebag. Instead of burying your collegues, just thing about making yourself look good imo. Wrestling today is still about image, and CM Punk totally misses the point of putting a good image on him.


This is a very strange and unnerving kind of neediness.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Always been that way for me and it ain't ever gonna change! I'm so tired of cookie cutter, friendly interviews that it's time for some people to start being straight forward with it rather than hiding their true feelings or the truth on a whole.
> 
> And speaking of green eyes, for some reason, I often misread your username as "greeneyededgehead".
> 
> ...


Definitely See were your coming from. Wish they let some of that Persona shine on TV.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I will forever hate Kelly for tapping Ziggles.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> And that's why Randy > Punk in the interviews. He didn't give a fuck and called everybody out by name.


That's one of the reasons I like Randy he is all kinds of crazy


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Always been that way for me and it ain't ever gonna change! I'm so tired of cookie cutter, friendly interviews that it's time for some people to start being straight forward with it rather than hiding their true feelings or the truth on a whole.
> 
> And speaking of green eyes, for some reason, I often misread your username as "greeneyededgehead".


Hunh, fair enough. Dickishness always puts me off, I'd much rather have well spoken, charming and funny. LIKE EDGE 8*D



Mister Hands said:


> This is a very strange and unnerving kind of neediness.


So it's not a guy thing, then. I didn't really know what to make of that poster's need for Punk to be the ultra-macho alpha male at all. It's not me but hey. Whatever.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Exactly. Punk's interview was pretty tame, and people are acting as if he set the world on fire because he said "teh bad wordz" and gave Miz accurate criticism. Pertaining to Beth, if your going to insult someone, be man enough and go all the way, not some half-hearted jab like what was spoken. If your going to praise one person for being a douche, you very well can't condemn the other for doing it in a better fashion.
> 
> And when did douche-bag become the "*dead baby joke*" of insults? Douche ranks pretty low...i'm pretty sure slut surpasses it by default.


 speaking of dead baby jokes....I laughed my ass off at a bunch of those the other day. I guess that shows my sense of humor and why I like Punk so much


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Hunh, fair enough. Dickishness always puts me off, I'd much rather have well spoken, charming and funny. LIKE EDGE 8*D
> 
> 
> So it's not a guy thing, then. I didn't really know what to make of that poster's need for Punk to be the ultra-macho alpha male at all. It's not me but hey. Whatever.


Edge is too controversy free for me, lol. But his interviews are always good to hear/read. I find it funny that he entered character before SummerSlam last year and claimed that he was not gonna appear on the PPV but only signing autographs at the AxXess.


And the "ultra macho alpha male" act is a huge pride amongst us. Some men will call it stupid but they often get laughed at. This is just a trend that most guys specially between the teenage - mid 30s age have and it usually comes off naturally rather than deliberately.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

#1Peep4ever said:


> ok finished the interview and gotta say there are some oversensitive guys here


I feel the same. All the things he said shouldn't be taken seriously. Most of us know that he's a jerk in real life and he's not afraid to admit it either.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Amsterdam hasn't said anything for quite awhile.. lol.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

This was great :lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Not to go off topic, but I havent heard the infamous Orton interview. Is it really worth the listen? Cause a lot of people have hyped it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> So it's not a guy thing, then. I didn't really know what to make of that poster's need for Punk to be the ultra-macho alpha male at all. It's not me but hey. Whatever.


It's some weird cousin to the "Wrestlers gotta have _the look!_" syndrome, I guess. I never understood either one.

(Nothing against Loudness, who's generally a decent poster. Just kinda creepin' me out in this thread.)


----------



## DrHouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome interview. Started with the intention of listening to only 2 or 3 minutes, ended up listening to the whole thing. Was definitely worth the time and very entertaining/hilarious.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You have to be a pretty big d-bag yourself to bad-mouth your ex like that on a radio show and this is coming from someone who likes the Punk character.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I think 90 percent of the people on WF would let CM Punk enter them in a second, if he asked nicely enough.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I could care less about Punk's real life persona, but I'm sure he would be the first person to call another an "anti-Semite" for saying things like "Jews can dish it, but they can't take it".:shocked:


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

After hearing this, I liked Punk even more. He's cool. A while ago I listened one other of his interviews and he sounded a douche. I guess it depends on who is the host.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

so punk calls beth a duchebag gets praised and Orton doesn't even call kelly a slut but gets shitted on


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

snuggiedawg said:


> so punk calls beth a duchebag gets praised and Orton doesn't even call kelly a slut but gets shitted on


What?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> so punk calls beth a duchebag gets praised and Orton doesn't even call kelly a slut but gets shitted on


This just shows that there is a big double standard around here:no:


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> This just shows that there is a big double standard around here:no:


There isn't. Punk didn't even mention Beth by name, or that the person he was talking about even worked for the WWE. Orton said that he can name "ten people that Kelly Kelly has slept with." What Orton did is worse, obviously.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Godfather- said:


> There isn't. Punk didn't even mention Beth by name, or that the person he was talking about even worked for the WWE. Orton said that he can name "ten people that Kelly Kelly has slept with." What Orton did is worse, obviously.


*

If you don't have to mention the name for people to know exactly who you are talking about you don't get credit for not mentioning the name. It's pretty simple. 
*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I like punk, but he pretty much gets a free pass for anything he does or says.
Because unlike everyone else he's just an "asshole" or "real".


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> * If you don't have to mention the name for people to know exactly who you are talking about you don't get credit for not mentioning the name. It's pretty simple.
> *


The interviewers didn't seem to know. The only reason we know it was Beth is because of the dirt sheets, etc.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Godfather- said:


> The interviewers didn't seem to know. The only reason we know it was Beth is because of the dirt sheets, etc.


*Of course they knew. Don't be naive. These guys do wrestling interviews all the time and yet they don't know who Punk was dating? Please. *


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Some of you guys are taking this too seriously by crucifying a wrestler for throwing harmless jabs at certain wrestlers and insulting an anonymous ex-girlfriend that all of us know nothing about. This interview seems pretty tame compared to some of the "shoot" interviews that I have heard throughout the years. Interviews from the Iron Sheik, New Jack and Jamie Dundee are 100x worse than what Punk said in this interview but yet some people here react as if Punk gave an interview that is just as bad as Iron Sheik, New Jack or Jamie Dundee.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just listened to this today. Good stuff. Yeah, Punk's a dick, but this isn't really news to anyone who's been following him over the years. The stuff about Beth definitely reeked of bitterness, and he didn't really need to say as much as he did. Regardless about how he may feel about what she may have done, she's still a fellow employee and one should show a little more discretion. I actually am starting to wonder if the breakup is the reason Beth's been taken off TV after all, even though the entire division save for AJ and Eve (who are pretty much valets at this point) has been put on somewhat of a hold.

Good interview all and all. I'd agree about Miz but considering he works on the same show as John "I Maed Poopiez" Cena and Johnny "Poker Face" Ace, that problem really isn't exclusive to Miz. The interviewers seemed like douchebags though.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Almost 300 views. Best in the world.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> The interviewers didn't seem to know. The only reason we know it was Beth is because of the dirt sheets, etc.


Cmon, everyone on this forum knew.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Ariel Helwani @arielhelwani
> So we just did a 28-min intv. with WWE champion @CMPunk on everything from Brock to Chael to MMA/wrestling. Fascinating. Coming up tonight!


The gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

4hisdamnself said:


> Best interview ever.
> 
> “I just ended a relationship. It pisses me off to watch someone you love and admire become a complete douchebag”
> 
> ...



Wait. Punk broke up with Beth?

MARCH 9TH COULD NOT COME ANY FASTER


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> so punk calls beth a duchebag gets praised and Orton doesn't even call kelly a slut but gets shitted on


Oh please enough with this Beth shit.

It was two sentences, Punk said he admired her and then she pulled a 180 on him and became a douchebag. None of us know what happened in that relationship or what she did, hell for all we know the comment might have been warranted. Punk had a personal relationship with Beth, he has been around her outside of the ring.

Meanwhile Randy does not know Kelly, he knows nothing about any of her relationships. They are co-workers, they work together, yet he somehow felt the need to tell us about all the men he's SEEN her with. (I highly doubt he knows first hand they were fucking) 

Bottomline line Randy and Punk were both wrong for what they did, but if we're going to compare calling your ex out of their name which EVERYBODY does or insulting an innocent colleague....there's no contest.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

dropped some pipe bombs on beth lol.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

not as good as ortons but still great stuff from punk.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk is the hipster of wrestlers (and no thats not a good thing), comes off as d-bag tbh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Didn't Punk and Beth break up months ago? He is a notorious womanizer so it's quite possible he started and ended another relationship since Beth


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Godfather- said:


> Amsterdam hasn't said anything for quite awhile.. lol.


It's called working a 16 hour shift, Godfather. Try it some time.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Punk gets interviewed by Ariel Helwani.. inside of his apartment in Chicago? 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/01/...k-talks-chael-sonnen-brock-lesnar-and-mma-as/

Dude's making the rounds right now.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> CM Punk gets interviewed by Ariel Helwani.. inside of his apartment in Chicago?
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/01/...k-talks-chael-sonnen-brock-lesnar-and-mma-as/
> 
> Dude's making the rounds right now.


Sweet.

Man Punk's apartment looks nice, always pictured it being like a regular, old small place.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

He can do whatever he wants, not my life but the laughing at 9/11 jokes disgusted me. I live here in NYC and none of us will never forget that day. I saw too many people dying. I don't see how anyone can like someone like that.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This just shows that there is a big double standard around here:no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Amsterdam, your complaining about this being all about Punk marks when your view is quite obviously warped in one direction due to your Miz fandom makes your argument more than just a little hypocritical. I've never seen you get so worked up, but it's kind of obvious why. You're making a lot of assumptions to do with Punk and Miz's relationship, and to assume Punk doesn't like Miz because of what he's said is asinine. Does Punk have a chip on his shoulder because Miz main evented WrestleMania before him when he feels he's much more talented? Obviously. To say they mustn't be friends and that Punk is trying to bury The Miz is making a giant leap though.

On the actual interview, I'm giving it a listen now, and Punk is pretty entertaining, as per usual (don't worry, I find The Miz pretty entertaining too).


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Love the interviewer's comment on Randy -- "Here's a guy so oily, BP has to clean him up. They're rescuing seagulls off his body." :lmao

unkunkunk


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

will94 said:


> Love the interviewer's comment on Randy -- "Here's a guy so oily, BP has to clean him up. They're rescuing seagulls off his body." :lmao
> 
> unkunkunk


That was great, Randy is an oily mother fucker


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> Not to go off topic, but I havent heard the infamous Orton interview. Is it really worth the listen? Cause a lot of people have hyped it.


You might as well. There's some funny stuff in there and he's pretty revealing too. It was a good listen at the time.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Fantastic interview, thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Good interview.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

TY listening now


----------



## xPunkKiindaGirlx (Sep 10, 2011)

*LOVED the interview! 
He seems like a really cool dude and really funny!*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Seems to me like the interview guys are just sucking up to whoever they are interviewing at any given time. Interview Orton? Be all over Orton's dick. Interview Punk? Be all over Punk's dick lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Well yeah, they do it for everyone mostly. It's part of the job


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^Well yeah, they do it for everyone mostly. It's part of the job


What, to be shameless suck up marks? I suppose it is lol. I just found it funny that they were all over Orton when he was there and then taking a shot at him when he wasn't. Interviewers gna interview lol.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *What, to be shameless suck up marks?* I suppose it is lol. I just found it funny that they were all over Orton when he was there and then taking a shot at him when he wasn't. Interviewers gna interview lol.


First thing you learn in Journalism school.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome interview.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> First thing you learn in Journalism school.


I'm sure it is lol. From wrestling to news to music to movies, everybody is a mark lol.


----------



## Superpunk (Jan 28, 2012)

Good interview.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy crap that was one funny ass interview. 

"I really had to focus, and just...clench my ass"

Punk: I like a strong, really strong women

interviewer: Oh, you mean like Chyna...

Punk: NO NO NOOOOOOOOO!!!

:lmao

I like the fact that after all that shit, he was able to still run the marathon with his sister, that's cool.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Holy crap that was one funny ass interview.
> 
> "I really had to focus, and just...clench my ass"
> 
> ...


:lol:lol


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

he should have never dated beth to begin with.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

will94 said:


> Love the interviewer's comment on Randy -- "Here's a guy so oily, BP has to clean him up. They're rescuing seagulls off his body." :lmao
> 
> unkunkunk


if you like that, u should hear the entire Orton interview. It was a thing of beauty to listen to them talk about how oily he is...and een better to listen to orton AGREE.

One of the lines from that interview was "Vince hired a mexican to meet us at the entrance, so we can rub his head then our bodies". I fucking lost it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why exactly have Punk and Beth split? Can't seem to find a reason, apart from "douchebag", anywhere.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> Why exactly have Punk and Beth split? Can't seem to find a reason, apart from "douchebag", anywhere.


We don't know and I doubt we ever will. Sometimes things just don't work out, especially when you work together.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ace Ventura said:


> Why exactly have Punk and Beth split? Can't seem to find a reason, apart from "douchebag", anywhere.


what is society's fascination with celebrities and their relationships?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Havent listened to the interview but CM Punk calling Beth his now ex gf a douchebag and that she didnt care who her bf was just shows she isnt all that nice. Glad CM Punk got rid of her


----------

